# '07 Camry keyless entry remote programming?



## Dario (Oct 6, 2009)

I need a backup keyless entry remote/key for my 2007 Camry and wondering if anyone know how to program one.

I am told that Toyota dealership charges around $240 for a new and programmed key and would like to save if possible.

Used remote are plenty on eBay and I can also get the blank key that goes with it for cheap but would only do so if it can be re-programmed.  I searched online and found an instruction but not sure if it is real since the steps sound ridiculous and other posts claims it can only be done with special Toyota TechStream scan equipment.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 6, 2009)

I think that you need to call your service department and ask directly if you bring in a key fob what they will charge to program it.  It used to be around $45, but that was a GM product and not a Toyota.  Most fobs today have code jumping technology which prevents them from being programmed by anyone.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 6, 2009)

That might work... The below sight doesn't list instructions for a 2007 camry for some reason, but they do list it for the 2007 camry solara and the instructions seem pretty much the same as the site you listed as well as the 2006 camry and other toyotas.....
Its a bit more detailed than the site you listed, so take a look at:   http://programyourremote.com/classified/BrowseMake.asp?cid=79


----------



## titan2 (Oct 6, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I think that you need to call your service department and ask directly if you bring in a key fob what they will charge to program it. It used to be around $45, but that was a GM product and not a Toyota. Most fobs today have code jumping technology which prevents them from being programmed by anyone.


 
*Bought a new 'fob' for our 1999 Tahoe and the service guys programmed it for free!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 6, 2009)

Bought a new fob for my Ford F-150 SuperCrew from my Ford Dealer and it was programed free.  I watched the guy do it.  It was very similar to what these instructions state.

On a side note, I think that the remotes are not "programmed" but that the car is programmed to accept the new keys or fobs.


----------



## pipecrafter (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought a new key fob for my sister's Mazda and programmed it in the driveway.  Took about 3 minutes.  There's a sequence of pushing and releasing the door switch and pressing button remotes for those.  The eBay seller I bought the fob from included instructions.


----------



## AlexL (Oct 6, 2009)

I just called my dad at work and this is what he said:

The '07 Camry cannot be programmed manually according to Toyota. The '07 Camry Solara can be programmed manually. The procedure listed in the link is for the Solara. The '07 Camry requires a scan tool capable of accessing Toyota's immobilizer system to program a new fob.


----------



## Dario (Oct 6, 2009)

AlexL said:


> I just called my dad at work and this is what he said:
> 
> The '07 Camry cannot be programmed manually according to Toyota. The '07 Camry Solara can be programmed manually. The procedure listed in the link is for the Solara. The '07 Camry requires a scan tool capable of accessing Toyota's immobilizer system to program a new fob.



I am afraid of this (knew it but in denial :biggrin.  

I will still buy the keys from eBay and just have the dealership re-program for me.  Might cost me $50 but that is still far from $240-$285 that I was told they charge for new keys w/ remote and programming.

THANKS!!!


----------

